# Poison Ivy Remedies



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i get poison ivy very easily and have some things that work but was just wondering what everyone else uses to get rid of it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Honestly, I don't think there's really anything that truely gets rid of it. Ruli-Gel used to work for me as a kid, when I got it horribly. It's not the same any more, and really doesn't do much good. Sometimes washing with a good hand cleaner like GoJo or Fast Orange can help, as it can remove the oils that regular soap doesn't. I had some on my feet get infected one year and went to the doctor. He gave me a shot of something and ever since, I don't get it nearly as bad. Probably just a coincidence, but it's nice to not go through the summer being miserable.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I get poison ivy pretty easily and multiple times a year, and even multi-flora rose causes me to break out as well. I use Ivy Block as a preventative and shower immediately when I get home and throw the clothes in the wash. I've tried all the over the counter gels/lotions/remedies including bleach,peroxide, and alcohol. The best cure is a prescription of prednisone or similar cortico-steroid. It'll be a pack of pills you take for seven days. Seven the first day, six the next and so on. good luck.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i can hold poison ivy and not even get affected.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

well i dont normally get it but when i do you can use a cream call zinc oxide it clears it up in a couple days and stops the iching on like the first day. also if you know you touched it wash the area in COLD water with soap.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

there's this stuff called "Ivy Dry". Its the only thing that has worked for me. ALso theres some other really expensive stuff that is supposed to work but I don't know the name and have never tried it. IVY DRY!!!!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Fingernail polish


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Clorox Bleach or Acetone!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

After I get it I pop the blister and get all of the ooze out. I wash my hands and them applu anti-biotic ointment. Dries up in a few days. I know you're not supposed to do that, but it *seems* to itch less and heal faster.


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

My son is deathly allergic to Poison Ivy. We make sure to wear long pants
and boots in the woods, take them off and wash them soon as we get home
along with any exposed skin. I think if you know what to look for you won't
get it in the first place. Oh yea, beware the family dog.

http://poisonivy.aesir.com/view/pictures.html


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

Something I learned as a medic in the Army, an alternative to lotions is to take the sap from a milkweed plant and dab it on the rash, it will smell pretty bad and it's sticky but it'll dry it up fairly quick.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i done the bleach....it really burnt but that didnt matter...it worked...but it doesnt seem to work anymore....i have used Tec-Nu with good success....and have this stuff i got from the dermatologist called Clobetasol Propionate Gel which dries the stuff up really quick.

thanks for all the replies in such short time.....i just got some on my hands this week and applied my clobetasol gel and was just wondering what everyone else uses. ive used the fingernail polish to seal them up but it doesnt seem to dry it....just keep it from oozing all over me.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

There are some who eat poison ivy to build up a tolerance. My dad told me about a guy who made ivy sandwiches for this purpose.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I have more poison ivy around my ponds than you could image. Let me tell you all a story so you can judge for yourself. Heres a little history, My wife is highly allergic and got PI for the first time two years ago. I do no get it that bad and have been exposed to it since I was a kid (maybe I have a slight resistance).

My wife sounds like dakotaman and everything he said is right on the money for her. I would also like to recommend the "Ivy Block" product that others have mentioned. Put it on prior to going out and it actually neutralizers and blocks the ivy's oil from irritating your skin. This has worked for my wife and friends who fish our ponds beautifully.

The Cheap Fix
Something that has worked for me for years and I'm surprised nobody has mention it, is to wash up after contact with Fels Naptha brand laundry soap bars. The soap is just harsh and works great. If you already have P.I. wet the bar and rub the soap on the blisters and let it dry and leave it on. The soap dries up the ivy in two days or so if you keep reapplying it ($1.69 cheap and it works - find it a any grocery store). 

Homeopathic Cure ?  
Now at my local drug store in Mantua they have a homeopathic pill that is basically a sugar pill with a slight amount of P.I. oil on it. You take them and it builds up your natural immunity and you don't get P.I. Product review = It worked great for me and my PI went away and I didn't get it again last summer. My wife on the other hand thought it made hers worse and made the PI go systemic and it might have? She went for the shots dakotaman mentioned. I can get more info off the bottle if you're interested contact me, cost about $9.00

PS - Anyone who gets rid of my PI on my property can fish for free


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Cold water and Fels Naptha laundry bar soap,lot of washing and rinsing.will keep it from getting real bad?Its what I do when making hay. Of course if yu sweat a lot and wash later------yu got it!----also clothes,like hunting clothes can carry the oils for a long time like from one season to the next so wash them too! worse case I had was from a chain saw spraying some vine or vine juice on my face!couldnt shave for a long time!!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey cummins, Try talking with your local Ag extension office, they might be able to give you some ideas on herbicides safe to use around ponds for PI. If that doesn't work, get a goat or two and use temporary fencing to conatin them. SHould be gone in no time.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

IC CLOBETASOL 0.05% GEL GLA. Perscription only. This is the best.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I've been told to get a couple of goats. I just don't feel like fencing all 50 acres. One property line is the upper cuyahoga, will a goat swim across to escape?

I chainsawed a few vines before the growing season but now I don't know if it's worth the risk.

rac123 Ivy block seem to work even when sweating.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

once I was moving firewood that had poison ivy vines on it. The first thing I did afterwords was take a leak. My johnson and ball sac were completely covered with it (as well as much of the rest of my body). That sucked!


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

doc told me benadryl antihistamine will dry it up... he was right


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

Anyone who would EAT Poison Ivy and or the offending chemical has got
to be nuts! According to what I've read that could prove fatal!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Well thanks guys,after reading about pi again I am starting to itch all over


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

now I've got poison ivy on my effin crotch again...aaaarrrgghhhh


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow i didnt know there were so many ways to treat poison ivy


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

I keep a bottle of dish soap in the shower. When I get home, the first thing I do is scrub with it in the shower. I found this on the net four years ago when I had PI all over My legs, and haven't had it since. The idea is that the dish soap is a heavy degreaser, and washes away the oil from the PI.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

crawdiddy said:


> once I was moving firewood that had poison ivy vines on it. The first thing I did afterwords was take a leak. My johnson and ball sac were completely covered with it (as well as much of the rest of my body). That sucked!


HA!
Now that sucks.
I have only gotten poison ivey a few times, but the time that stood out was walking through a forest in flip flops, it was all over my legs. It sucked..

Funny story, my neighboor was golfing, he couldnt hold his crap in. So he took a poop in the woods. Now being a little drunk he grabs a leaf to whipe his ass with. Ha you know the rest  .


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I too get the rashes, etc, from poison ivy very easily and sometimes very bad. I had it on my face once and my eyes swelled shut for more than a day. Best thing I have found, aside from shots and steroid pills, is to shower/wash with a heavy, abrasive detergent immediately after getting exposed to PI, and even for a few days after. I'll use laundry powder, automotive hand degreasers, etc. I remember reading somewhere that the urishol (sp?) oil from PI, oak, etc. has a sneaky way of hanging around, possibly for a season or two. And, the oil is still present withing dead vines for that long as well. Never burn the stuff either, the oil can get airborn and into your lungs and really mess you up.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Ivy Dry, Ivy Dry, IVY DRY. Now it comes it a small brown bottle with a spray top. Spray down your affected areas 2-4 time a day. This stuff does as it says it dries it up.


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

Back home (upstate NY) all of the farmers would swear by Clorox. I am not sure how good this was for the liver, but I know it works. I never got PI until I moved to Pittsburgh. There is a vine here that has "red hairs" on it. It is absolutely everywhere and woods-wise archers tread lightly when scouting and setting stands. There seems to be some discrepancy as to whether it is PI or POak. Regardless, this stuff is nasty and I know of noone who doesn't get it when they rub up against it, be they "allergic" to PI or not. That said, I use the Clorox and it (topical, do not drink) dries the rash up within a couple of days. Griffon


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Beware the hairy vine!

That's poison ivy. PI has basically three forms; ground cover, vine, bush.

Bleach works good, also neutralizes bee stings if put on right away.


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> i can hold poison ivy and not even get affected.


But have you tried eating it? (Not suggesting this)


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I can tell you be very careful NEVER to burn a log with a PI vine on it and breath the fumes! That gets it in your throat and almost killed my dad, he has done it twice !!


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

rac123 said:


> Cold water and Fels Naptha laundry bar soap,lot of washing and rinsing.will keep it from getting real bad?Its what I do when making hay. Of course if yu sweat a lot and wash later------yu got it!----also clothes,like hunting clothes can carry the oils for a long time like from one season to the next so wash them too! worse case I had was from a chain saw spraying some vine or vine juice on my face!couldnt shave for a long time!!


When was the last time you made hay? Avrock30


----------

